# Interesting Hens Perch Boxes For Widowhood Flyers



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UV8MfKmOig&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Those look cool! :O I wonder what makes them close by themselves?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

That's awesome. A less stressful way to catch the birds also! The pigeon hobby ceases to amaze me


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

awesome idea... Wish I could see a pix of the mechanism.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Why would you need such a thing? Seems like the birds would never be free inside the loft?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one picture of box








but don't know how it works. Those r some expensive perches one costs 35$ if u order at least 30.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

They would be great for catching your birds, If you could set them to stay open all the time and then set them to close when you want to catch your birds for shows and things.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks like the door is attached on either end to rotating pieces of 1\4" plywood. I pretty sure the birds weight activates a mechanism to release the doors. The doors own weight makes it rotate forward and down. I have seen some nest fronts which are raised and lowered into different positions with similar design. Thats how I feel it works.-Nick..


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Why would you need such a thing? Seems like the birds would never be free inside the loft?


some fanciers who race hens don't want them mating up.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Wish someone here in the states made them. I think it's one heck of a great idea!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Thief pouter fliers use the same mechanism to capture opponents birds, except its weight for two birds not just one. You can see what im talking about here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=PL39806361AEBCEBEF&v=nX4OkfM6blA


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these sites. The perches and trap are very cool. I'm thinking of a way to use these methods.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont understand the purpose of caging each hen? I thought widowhood was different than that.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

If the hens stay away to long from their cocks they will pair up. Its better to separate them. That way they will still show attention to the cocks when placed in their loft.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

Anybody figure anything out on these boxes? Wonder what the dimensions are? What would the minimum be front to back and width as far as having enough room for the hen to turn around

ETA: where can these be bought and where did you get this pic?

Thanks
Kenneth


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*A thought*

alright somebody has got to have an idea on this this would make widowhood easier on us guys who aren't retired LOL

so here goes my 2cent lets start with the floor the slant and the front part of the perch are stationary. the back piece of the perch is part of a false floor that pivots when the pigeon steps on it. it goes down the back part goes up pushes the rod shown in the pic up against the door, puts the door off balance enough to fall forward and close. The door i guess has a type of roller as guides that ride in the routed track I dont think the weight of the door would close it as good as the video shows if it were sliding but it may, heavier dowels would add weight to close it better. I think the top roller/guide may be slightly off center leaving the top part of the door a little heavier when open to keep it in position but not enough to keep it from triping

any thoughts? somebody has got to have an idea 

Kenneth

ETA: the tab in front swings down to keep the door in the open position


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

i just make one prototype of that perch works good


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDAVPkp-c2A&list=UUaL2wkaVh5kFuDgrEGLQzjQ&index=1


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow that box came out great and the video was the added bonus. Cee you always do great work.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

It is pure magic.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is fantastic!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Ceee where are the pictures of the new loft?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Cee0237- You did a beautiful job on the widowbox to keep hens seperate. Great job!! You have excellent wood and mechanical skills. Would love to see pics of your new loft, both in and out if possible.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats very interesting.


----------



## ken123 (Dec 9, 2013)

these are the boxes im on about


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://youtu.be/o5Wmy3YCh80 
let me know if this helps u


----------

